# Contemplating hobby beekeeping in Augusta Ga.



## Cw Hand (Nov 26, 2013)

Any thoughts on the "styrofoam" hives which keep the cold/heat out, conserving the bees energy, health?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

they do not last as long as wood. they are not as nice to fix as wood.


----------



## Cw Hand (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks. Sounds like you've tried them. Probably much harder to take apart when stuck together without destroying. Seems like styrofoam wouldn't stand up to the rigors like wood.


----------



## Cw Hand (Nov 26, 2013)

It seems like there is so much to go wrong. Is getting started way more than a beginners hobby kit, & a 3 lb bag of bees delivered to my house?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

study a lot. find a local bee club and join. enjoy the people and bees. expect some difficulties and learn for the long haul.


----------



## Cw Hand (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks again mathesonequip.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Certainly, in "southern" states, a wooden hive provides quite reasonably from a heat/cold perspective. A bigger threat to bees doing well in the winter is excessive condensation, not the cold itself. There are several schemes that can provide the needed ventilation to a hive.

While a kit seems handy, you have several months to learn more about what you _really _need before having to resort to buying a kit. I agree that joining a local club is quite valuable. I appreciate the wealth of knowledge among club members about what plants (often weeds):lookout:are in bloom in our area. Some clubs even offer members extractor rental/use at very reasonable fees.

The Davy Crockett Beekeepers Association, in east TN, offers free use of a club extractor, if the extractor is returned clean. Our club dues are currently $7 annually.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

it is better to start with at least 2 hives so you can compare and help a weak one if you have to. stick with standard equipment.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

there is a bee club in Aiken SC if you do not have one in Augusta,, , find someone with a lot of experience,, volunteer to be their laborer,, learn like a sponge,,


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

cw welcome to beesource.....there is a club in augusta .....they meet at casaga lake club house 6343 yelton rd appling ga 30802....and i would look at .....bee villa equip i have 10 of them no signs of bees munching on them over the last three years


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

All good advice, do join a bee club and you will find that bee keeping is not the same in all locations, find someone local. As for equipment I started with top bar and now have about half top bar and half standard deeps. I gave away all my foundation because of the SHB, I now use foundationless frames that I string with fishing line. But if I started over today with the knowledge I acquired the hard way I would obtain all mediums and use Kelly F ( foundationless ) frames which need no reinforcement and you can still extract them.


----------



## Cw Hand (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the friend request. I'm not sure I follow you regarding what your bees aren't munching on, that I should check out from bee villa equip. Please elaborate.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

_Bee Villa_ is another brand of "foam" hives.

http://www.beevilla.com/


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck from about 120 miles northwest, In the corner of SC where GA is on one side and NC on the other.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, seems like the happiest people with the styro hives are up north , way north like Canada


----------



## RichardBlalock (Mar 23, 2013)

CwHand, join the Clarks Hill Beekeepers Association. We would be glad to have you. As a previous poster said, we meet at Casaga Lake Clubhouse at 6343 Yelton Rd. Appling, Ga. We meet at 7o P.M. on the first Monday of every EVEN month. Stan.Vick, why did you go foundationless? You mentioned something about hive beetles??


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Thumbs down on foam. Had one. Gave the entire healthy colony away. I recall a bear finally put an end to it, but the bees were transferred to wood.


----------

